# Cruze 2012 AC/Ventilation triggers P2138 Pedal/Throttle error after rain



## OneOfPunx (Sep 13, 2017)

Any one had a similar problem?
When it's a rainy day and i start my Cruze and turn ventilation on (number 5 in pic) (Not even the AC 10 in pic. but just blowers) check engine light is lit. 
It gives me P2138 (Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch D/E Voltage Correlation) but i doubt it is related to the throttle or pedal since this only occurs after some rain.

I use OBD reader to remove the error code and the error code wont turn on again unless i turn the ventilation back on.

I can't see any obvious water leaks under the hood and the ventilation and AC works normally once the motor department/motor is hot or the weather is dry.
Only the rain seems to trigger it.

To me this sounds that something in the blower/ventilation/etc system gets in shortcut because of the water but i can't figure out what part could be under the hood related to this..
Relays and fuses and their box seems to be dry like everything else under the hood. at least what i can see..
Can anyone help me what to check. with pictures if possible.

Other related might be that the AC blows hot air to drivers feet even AC is turned cold. Im guessing that is related to the blend door.
If there is as shortcut there as well it might together effect causing this with something else related to the rain.

Chevrolet Cruze hatchback, 1.8L, 2012
Motor A18XER

Thanks.


----------

